# New Ontario Record Typical?



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Sketchy details, but here's what I've heard...
-Shot Dec 27 near Windsor
-clean 8 point
-190" green
-horrible picture


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice deer! but not a 190 class


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

congrats one to be very proud of..


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

If that deer was shot In the Gesto area, I had an encounter with it 3 weeks ago. Gorgeous deer. I don't see 190 but its not far off. The rack I saw carried its tines high off of the head and I saw a front profile and side profile at 60-70 yards. The deer I saw 10 seconds after I shot my meat deer was very similar to this guy. 
What a nice deer!


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

looks like a buck around my house that Icall the goat because of his long browe tines . He looks a goat in june when his horns are growing. does anyone know the kids name or where he hunts exactly. pm me if you can.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Bow bandit said:


> Nice deer! but not a 190 class


Nice buck also,but I get about 172" gross


----------



## Paul Beasley (Aug 23, 2007)

The deer is actually a mainframe 5x5. His G4's are hard to see in that picture but they're there. The green score that I was told was in the mid 170's which is much more believable. It's a beautiful deer.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Paul Beasley said:


> The deer is actually a mainframe 5x5. His G4's are hard to see in that picture but they're there. The green score that I was told was in the mid 170's which is much more believable. It's a beautiful deer.


This is the man who'd know without a doubt!
Nice deer! Where bouts Rampant?


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

I have no stake in this, nor first hand knowledge; just passing along what I was told. As I said, details are sketchy. Awesome buck, no matter what the final score or circumstances.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Agreed Nigel


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well has this deer been measured yet?????


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Perfect pose! In the garage with blood on the floor and sitting on the deer! I love it!

Seriously though, congratulations to whom ever shot it. And regardless of score, it is an awesome deer!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Looks like about a 28+ spread, good tall rack, should be above 170 for sure. Seen a few this week but ran out of season. Wish we had the extra two weeks they were looking at last year but it seems we do not have the population of deer to support it.:wink:


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

we would have the extra time and deer to hunt if they got ride of the way to long and numerous gun seasons.


----------



## sgd (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree scrap the gun season and give us a little extra time, to whomever shot this deer congrats on a beauty!!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Bob,

Try finishing on the 15th! It was just getting really good and we were done!!!!

If they get the extra time....I will be down your way to hunt at least once or twive during that time frame.

Good luck next year...


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

This kid looks familiar to me. I'll see what I can come up with tomorrow night at the AMA. I'm dying to know where this buck came from. What a brute...!


----------



## Shaun_300 (Oct 22, 2006)

Monster deer for sure no matter what the score is, I'd be a happy camper with that on my wall!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

J. not sure we will ever see the extended down this way now, all the neo-biologists we had down here seem to have THINNED the population this year so it will be back to the same yada yada from last year.

I may have to come up your way next year.:darkbeer:

That buck looks like a transplant from Lassalle where there is a no shoot zone (they tend to grow old and die there unless they play with cars), they must have run out of room for him or the chevys missed him crossing County RD 8.


----------

